

The WikiLeaks strategy: Bank of America buys up abusive domain names - Natsu
http://www.finextra.com/news/fullstory.aspx?newsitemid=22124

======
sbierwagen
Pointless. The combinatorial explosion with abusive domain names is vast.
Sure, you can buy up _foo_ sucks.com, but what about _foo_ reallysucks.com or
_foo_ suckshard.com or _foo_ -sucks.com, _foo_ sucks.org/net/us/uk/me/mobi etc
etc etc?

Also, what does this have to do with wikileaks? They never buy novelty domains
like those, except for that collateral murder video, which, as you may have
noticed, wasn't posted on thearmysucks.com.

